# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Pathfinder Module D0 - Hollow's Last Hope - Abandoned Dwarven Monastery Battlemap

## Wannabehero

Hello all,

So, this is my first sharing of work here in the Cartographer's Guild.  This is actually an older map I made a couple months ago for a Pathfinder RPG gaming session I was hosting for friends.  Due to the constraints of RL, we actually haven't been able to get to the part of the game where this map is needed, so I have been making tweaks and changes to it every now and then when I have some free time.  It isn't the best I feel I could do, but it was the best I could slap out in the small amounts of free time I have, and hopefully I will continue to make some improvements to it.

Before I go any further, I need to give mad props to Torstan.  I used his awesome Torstan's100pxtiles resource for maptool to create the walls and various items in this battlemap, and pretty much only needed to make my own base textures.  I've started assembling my own library of items, textures, and features as inspired by Torstan's work, but as I made this map using Torstan's tools, it doesn't feel right to swap out the original features I used from his graphics pack.  So instead, I'm working on improving the "seamlessness" or lack thereof of some of the tiled pieces I made.

Oh, that's right!  I've made this Battlemap intentionally in pieces, each sized to fit on a single page to be printed, cut, and assembled as tiles.  Personally I printed these out on 110lb cardstock, cut the borders with an office paper cutter, and glued them down to medium weight chipboard.  Sadly, I've made changes to this map since I printed and glued the pieces, but thems the breaks I guess, I'll just have to use the older tiles or spend the time (and ink) to make new ones.

Okay, I've written to much now.  If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve this map, or the mapping approach, or any other C&C, please tell me!  I crave your input!

Oh, and I used Paint.net when I made this map.  Nowadays I'm working with a combination of PDN and GIMP.

That's all for now, I'll post the individual tiles soon.

- WBHero

----------


## Wannabehero

So, I apologize in advance if I'm doing anything wrong here, I'm still trying to familiarize myself with using the forum features, particularly the image management.  I hope I don't screw anything up!   :Smile: 

Here are the individual tiles which comprise the completed battlemap

----------


## Wannabehero

And more of them

----------


## Wannabehero

And the last of 'em

If having all these attached pictures is a bad thing, please let me know and I will try another way to get them all up that doesn't hog so much real-estate.

----------


## Ascension

These looks nice - very Torstany.  You have learned well, young grasshoppah.

----------


## Wannabehero

> These looks nice - very Torstany.


Thanks a bunch!

They look Torstany because... alot of the stuff in there was originally drawn by Torstan!  :Smile: 

I couldn't have made nearly as nice a map without his generous contribution.

----------


## torstan

They look great! I'm really pleased these are coming in handy. This was the plan for the tileset and I'm really pleased these are being used in this way. Any chance of a photo of the actual cardstock?

----------


## Wannabehero

> Any chance of a photo of the actual cardstock?


Glad you like em Torstan!  And actually, it looks like we all might be getting together tonight to play the adventure these were for.  If we do I will be sure to bring along a camera and take pictures of them in Action!

----------


## Wannabehero

I've been experimenting with putting different borders around the total battlemap.

So far I've been most satisfied with a simple gray gradient that makes the border of the map appear to fade into shadow.

----------


## Will Phillips

These look really great, man. I particularly like the modular aspect of the tiles. Gives it some reusability.

----------

